# What kind of skins should I buy?



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

https://www.climbingskinsdirect.com/Skins.html


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

Wang said:


> I bought a set of Rossi Sickbirds 185/98. What kind of skins should I buy?
> Thanks,


These may be hard to find in the USA but they are a great product if you can get them. I used mine back when I was doing lots of hut trips and I was always able to out climb every other skin on the trip. Expensive but worth it. Mine worked well even after 10 years of use.

POMOCA - Peaux de Phoque, colle, tendeurs et accessoires pour ski de randonne


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

i had a pair of sickbirds for a while. i put BD skins on them, and they worked great.


----------



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

*look at the g3 line*

i must say that i have been very disappointed with black diamond’s new skin design. The tip attachment system is pretty jank it uses 3 small screws to attach the ring to the skin itself. I have saw 3 pairs break just last season. The screws pulled out of the skin, the big problem with them is that once this happens there is no excess skin to reattach them. With their old design there was an excess of skin to help fix a break or adjust for new ski length. G3 makes a skin with this old design called the expedition, I have also been pleased with their alpinist skin, the grip is superior to the expedition and the tip attachment will work on any ski tip that I have seen including the super wide square tip on most moment skis. the downside is that the alpenist is about $10 more then the expedition. They also offer a twin tip adapter for the tail attachment that grips rounded tails very well. Good luck with your discussion and happy skinning


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*skins*

these skis are wings: Mohair Skin Overview: Part 2 of Buy Your Way to Success


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

I like my G3 skins, had them for 3 years now and abuse the hell outta them...they're barely losing their grip and the glue is awesome. I have skinned over quite a bit of bare ground without doing much to them.


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

People loves the climbingskinsdirect.com- made in 'Merica too, me thinks. I just ordered some clipskins (clipskins.com)- they have a guarantee so if they suck I'll send 'em back. There are a few threads over on telemarktips.com that can give you some info. I had good luck with G3 Alpinists.


----------



## stillwaterpaddler (Nov 16, 2003)

black diamond


----------



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

